# BQ



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I did not get an email from you. I hope your feeling somewhat better today.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Thanks for letting me know. I just sent it to you via pm.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, got your email and will shoot one off to you tomorrow morning. No worries and I will reply to it. Keep the faith.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok, I'm keeping it, worry not.Just a tough time right now. Thanks for the help.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ok I sent you a pm with a ?I'm thinking I don't have the right e-mail addy or something.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I got iit and just for the record my email is falcon###webpotential.comTalk to you in a bit.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:I'm being nosey. How are you feeling today?JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((Jean))))))) LOL "Nosy??" No, I bet just being a good friend.







And I do feel better about loads of things. Seems I haven't quite conquered my "second guessing" of myself yet. lol But I'm getting there. Unfortunately I have caught my lil one's stomach virus though. But it is nice to laze around and read and relax instead of running about, so believe it or not I'm grateful my lil one shared her germs.







Hope you are doing well and have been able to somehow get together to see Jeff.Thanks!







BQ


----------

